# errore grub

## alessandro95

salve a tutti!! , ho configurato il grub.conf in questo modo

title gentoo linux 2.6.33-gentoo-r2

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.33-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sdb3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.33-gentoo-r2

quando sono entrato in grub --no-floppy , ho inserito   

grub> root (hd0,0)          

grub> setup (hd0)           

grub> quit 

ma al root mi dice filesystem type unknown , partition type 0x7

al setup mi dice

error 17 : cannot mount selected parttion

le mie partizioni sono:   /dev/sdb1     boot            ext4

                                  /dev/sdb2      none           sw

                                  /dev/sdb3      /                 ext4

cosa ho sbagliato?

----------

## bi-andrea

ciao alessandro,

il perchè non è evidentemente la prima partizione, quindi (hd0,1) o altro se fai un fdisk -l cosa dice?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> salve a tutti!! , ho configurato il grub.conf in questo modo
> 
> title gentoo linux 2.6.33-gentoo-r2
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> ...

 

Se la real root è su /dev/sdb3 mi aspetterei di trovare in grub indicato (hd1,2) ossia sul secondo disco, la terza partizione.

Prova ad entrare nella console di grub a scrivere solo 

```
grub> root (hd
```

e poi a premere il tab, così da vedere cosa riconosce automaticamente grub con l'autocomplete.

Tu hai detto a grub che troverà il filesystem contenente la /boot nella prima partizione del primo disco (hd0,0), grub però si lamenta dicendoti che non riesce a leggere tale filesystem e ti informa inoltre che il tipo di partizione è 0x7 - ossia marcato come contenente ntfs. Già questo avrebbe dovuto farti un po' riflettere che qualcosa non andava.

Il passo successivo, ossia il setup, è fallito di conseguenza perchè non essendo riuscito a montare la partizione dove risiede la /boot non può leggere tutti i file necessari che avrebbe poi riversato nel MBR del primo disco disco (hd0).

Ti consiglio poi di rileggere http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2 tenendo a mente che la guida non è un documento copia ed incolla, ma è necessario metterci un po' di proprio granusalis  :Wink:  adattando le indicazioni alle proprie situazioni

Dai che manca poco al veder bootare la tua gentoo come si deve  :Very Happy: 

Spero ti possa essere d'aiuto  :Wink: 

----------

## alessandro95

grazie mille a tutti e due , ma ,adesso che ho scritto 

grub> root (hd1,2)            mi ha dato filesystem type is ext2fs , partition type 0x83

non lo so quello che significa sinceramente , ma mi pare di aver capito che il tipo di filsystem su una partizione di tipo 0x83 è in ext2 , ma io ho messo sia a sdb1 che ad sdb3 la ext4 , correggetemi se sbaglio ,sto solo facendo delle opinioni per cercare di capire....se faccio invece:

grub>setup (hd      e poi premo il tasto tab , mi compare possibili hd = hd0 hd1 hd2

allora io ho provato con tutti ,ma a tutti  mi viene scritto checking if /boot/grub/stage1/ exit ...no

è possibile che devo cambiare qualcosa nella grub.conf?

per rispondere a bi-andrea , se faccio un fdisk -l , mi compare che ho un hd da 300G che è sda ,un hd da 500G che è sdc , e un hd da 250G sdb , suddiviso in sdb1 , sdb2 , sdb3 ,come descritto nel primo post

----------

## Nio84

Non ho mai usato ext4 come fs...... ma se sei sicuro di averle formattate in ext4.....(con quale comando? o le avevi già preparate prima?) siamo sicuri che fdisk abbia ext4?

----------

## alessandro95

io dopo aver creato le partizioni sdb1 = 5G ,sdb2 = 6G ,sdb3 = 6G

 ho fatto 

mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1

mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb3

mkswap /dev/sdb2

swapon /dev/sdb2

mount /dev/sdb3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

se faccio cat /etc/fstab , mi compare una tabella che io durante l'installazione ho modificato , al posto di /dev/BOOT , ho messo /dev/sdb1

al posto di /dev/ROOT   , ho messo /dev/sdb3

al posto di /dev/SWAP , ho messo , /dev/sdb2 , poi al posto di ext2 ed ext3 ,ho messo ad entrambi ext4 ,ed ho commentato con un # /dev/sdb1 , e /dev/sdb2  che sarebbero il boot e la swap

----------

## Nio84

Premetto che anche io sto installando Gento e che sono un novellino per cui potrei anche sbagliarmi.....Bhe per la partizione di boot ...... 5GB mi pare esagerata   :Surprised:  , bastavano anche 80 MB ....quella partizione contiene solo il kernel e poco altro....

Poi scusa.... se hai messo la partizione di boot  e swap........perchè in fstab le commenti? 

Se la commenti è come se in fstab tu non avessi scritto alcuna informazione sulle partizioni di boot e swap .....togli i commenti .

Per la partizione swap non devi mettere fs ext4 devi mettere swap 

Mettere # davanti a una riga in un file di configurazione significa dire al sistema..... salta questa riga , non leggerla perche tanto sono solo commenti miei.

----------

## alessandro95

fatto  ,ho tolto i commenti  , ma rimane lo stesso problema di prima , faccio grub>root (hd1,2) e me lo da giusto (penso) mi dice filsystem type is ext2fs , partition type 0x83

poi però faccio grub>setup (hd0)

non me lo da

(hd1) non me lo da

(hd2) non me lo da

le possibilità sono queste , perchè se faccio (hd e poi premo il tasto tab mi dice o hd0 o hd1 o hd2

l'errore che mi da è questo , error 15:file not found

                                          checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists...no

                                          checking if "/grub/stage1" exists...no

----------

## Nio84

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/grub-error-guide.xml

Nei file di configurazione di grub hai scritto bene il nome del kernel e dell'init ?

----------

## alessandro95

penso di si , come faccio a confrontarli ora , per rendermi conto ?

----------

## Nio84

```
cd /boot
```

guarda i nomi del kernel e dell init e confrontali con i nomi nel file  grub.conf che hai scritto....

di sicuro c'è un sistema piu evoluto per confrontare ma io sono un niubbo come te!

Poi guarda fai una cosa mi posti il file grub.conf e fstab ?

----------

## bi-andrea

ls /mnt/gentoo ( ls / se in chroot)

ls /mnt/gentoo/boot (ls /boot se in chroot)

nano /mnt/gentoo/boot/grub/menu.lst ( nano /boot/grub/menu.lst se in chroot)

comunque a partizionare basta 

100 mb a boot

2 Gb a swap

il resto a gentoo

oppure elimini la partizione per il boot, però cambia leggermente a scrivere menu.lst

----------

## alessandro95

allora il grub.conf è questo:

default 0

timeout 30

vbb lo splsh il predefinito ,nn ho toccato niente

title gentoo linux 2.6.33-r7

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot(kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.33-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sdb3

initrd  /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.33-gentoo-r2

mentre fstab é:

/dev/sdb1              /boot         ext4       defaults, noatime       1 2

/dev/sdb3              /               ext4       noatime                     0 1

/dev/sdb2              none         swap          sw                         0 0

/dev/cdrom           /mnt/cdrom    auto        noauto,user           0 0

/dev/fd0               /mnt/fd0         auto        noauto                  0 0

proc                    /proc               proc        defaults                 0 0

shm                    /dev/shm         tmpfs       nodev,nosuid,noexec       0 0

----------

## Onip

da quello che so io a grub non piace la partizione di boot in ext4, falla in ext2

----------

## Nio84

oppure in jfs che è bello veloce

----------

## ago

 *Onip wrote:*   

> da quello che so io a grub non piace la partizione di boot in ext4, falla in ext2

 

mai trovati problemi anche con grub-static...

----------

## Nio84

Alessandro95 ....poi hai risolto con grub?

Nella linea kernel in grub.conf hai una parentesi tonda al posto della \

----------

## bi-andrea

io ho solo un dubbio, che Gentoo sia in un HD secondario e nel primo master ci sia chessò Windows che occupa tutto l'HD, se è così, deve optare per 2 cose, ho fa un backup di tutto windows e ridimensiona la sua partizione a ospitare una piccola partizione per il /boot così grub gestisce l'avvio, o si fa un avvio col floppy, lo dico, perchè mi sembra strano un root (hd1,2) , grub per funzionare deve stare nel master HD, quindi root (hd0, )

----------

## alessandro95

no , no , io ho tutti gli hd vuoti , non windows.....oooo altro

----------

## alessandro95

scusate , ma questo problema del grub non riesco a risolverlo......ho cambiato sdb1 che sarebbe il boot , da ext4 ad ext2 , ricominciando l'installazione da capo,  sono arrivato al grub e niente , scrivo 

grub>root (hd1,2)    

filsystem tyoe is ext2fs , partition tyoe 0x83     (e questo penso sia giusto)

grub>setup (hd0)

checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no

checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no

error 15: file not found

cosa devo fare , vi prego??

le partizioni sono sempre quelle , sdb1 boot , sdb2 swap , sdb3 root

----------

## alessandro95

aspettate , ci sono quasi riuscito , ho scritto 

grub>root (hd1,0)  ho raggionato in questo modo , visto che questo specifica dove si trova la partizione boot , ed essa si trova nel secondo Hd (diciamo) ed è la prima partizione (quindi 0 )

e me lo ha dato giusto

poi 

grub>setup (hd0)

e me lo ha dato giusto , perchè sono usciti tanti yes e done

ho fatto quit , ho eseguito

umount /mnt/gentoo/boot /mnt/gentoo/dev /mnt/gentoo/proc /mnt/gentoo

poi o fatto 

reboot

e non si avvia però , mi viene fuori una schermata della shell di grub , che errore è questo?

cosa devo fare ora?

----------

## alessandro95

ho caipto forse quale è il mio problema , ho provato a fare partire il live cd di sabayon , ho aperto un terminale, ho dato cat /etc/fstab

ed ho visto che la tabella che prima era piena con il punto di mount , il tipo di filsystem , adesso non c'èra più niente , io lo so che sono un niubbo , però mi pare di aver capito che sul mio hd , fino a quando c'èra il cd d'installazione di gentoo andava tutto bene , adesso il cd l'ho tolto ,sul mio hd non è rimasto niente , solamente le partizioni sono rimaste.

io però adesso vorrei capire come ho fatto a sbagliare , ho seguito passo passo l'hand book.....sto diventando nevrotico , nervoso ed impazzito ,ma voglio installare gentoo. mi potete dire dove sbaglio , i passaggi vi assicuro li faccio tutti..........esiste un codice per salvare le opzioni tipo?? non so , ditemi diove sbaglio vi prego?

----------

## ago

non è che seguendo il manuale sei sicuro di installare...devi sempre adattare il tutto al tuo hardware  :Smile: 

----------

## alessandro95

si , questo lo so , ma per quello che ho fatto , non penso che bisognava cambiare qualcosa , per esempio non ho cambiato niente nelle configurazioni opzionali , come diceva l'hand book , o personalizzato qualcosa , di cose che ho modificato diciamo , ho cambiato solo l' fstab , ho aggiunto

it_IT ISO-8859-1

it_IT.UTF-8 UTF-8

eeee......./etc/conf.d /net

altre cose non ne ho fatte , ho usato genkernel e genkernel all , il grub come descritto nel post precedente è andato a buonfine , mi sono comparsi tutti yes e done , nel grub.conf , ho verificato che init e kernel siano uguali a quello che mi è comparso quando ho dato 

# ls /boot/kernel* /boot/initramfs*

percui  , cosa ho sbagliato??

----------

## ago

ma a quale punto ti si blocca?

Descrivi bene il problema...

----------

## alessandro95

praticamente , accendo il pc partono i secondi , (perchè io ho impostato nel bios che il primo "coso" a partore è il cd) quindi siccome il disco dentro non c'è , logicamente i secondi si fermano immediatamente , e arriva la schermata della shell di grub dove c'è in basso , grub>_      e posso tranquillamente scrivere come se fossi ancora nella shell di grub quando stavo installando gentoo con il live cd dentro.   perchè non parte il sistema gentoo'? ma parte la shell di grub , se lo configurata a dovere?

----------

## bi-andrea

C'è qualche passaggio che non ti riesce felice, dunque vedo di darti una dritta......

Con Sabayon live tu riesci a vedere quante partizioni ci sono sul pc, giusto?

Quanti HD hai?

Con la live ti scarichi stage3 e portage poi scompatti stage3 nella partizione e metti portage anche lui scompattato sopra allo stage scompattato nella cartella /usr la password di root in Sabayon live è root, così ti permetti di fare il chroot, con la grafica di sabayon forse lavori meglio.

----------

## alessandro95

ma.....potrebbe essere che sbaglio all'inizio , forse è quello che ancora non riesco a capire , dunque io faccio

dopo ovviamente aver creato le partizioni , sdb1 , sdb2 ,sdb3

mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

mkswap /dev/sdb2

swapon /dev/sdb2

mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb3

mke2fs /dev/sdb1

mount /dev/sdb3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

cd /mnt/gentoo

scarico portage e stage3 e li scompatto , stage con 

tar xvjpf stage.......tar.bz2

portage

tar xvjf portage..........tar.bz2 usr/

poi il resto mi riesce bene , e lo capisco anche 

è qui che sbaglio? bhoooo

----------

## bi-andrea

bene, non stare a fare mkfs.ext4 e altro tanto le partizioni le hai già sistemate, ora in sabayon ti crei una cartella aprendo un terminale e digiti mkdir /gentoo, poi ci scarichi dentro lo stage3 e lo scompatti lì dentro, stessa cosa con portage ma nella sua cartella /usr

con il mouse clicchi sopra a tutte le cartelle tenendo premuto il tasto "CTRL" , poi con l'altro tasto del mouse ci clicchi sopra e nel menu vai su sposta, così facendo le selezioni tutte e vai sopra la partizione destinata a Gentoo e clicchi incolla.

così siamo sicuri che hai scritto nella partizione.

dopo sempre dal terminale fai un mount della partizione dove hai copiato lo stage3 con la cartella /gentoo da lì in poi si ricomincia il baletto....  :Wink: 

----------

## alessandro95

non capisco solo una cosa , perchè non dovrei fare mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb3      mke2fs /dev/sdb1         mkswap /dev/sdb2       swapon /sdb2

come faccio a installarci dentro ext4 , ext2 ,e la swap , e perchè non dovrei fare mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot e montare sdb1 come boot ,?

questo non ho capito , se non le faccio , poi in fstab cosa mi viene fuori?

----------

## Onip

@alessandro95

Io, nella tua situazione, farei un bel respiro e mi calmerei. Poi, prendi il manuale di installazione e te lo leggi per bene e con attenzione; se non capisci qualche passaggio vieni qui e chiedi, cercando di spiegarti nel modo più esaustivo possibile. Poi ti procuri se non ce l'hai già un bel livecd grafico (sabayon, knoppix, ubuntu...) e cominci ad installare facendo un passaggio alla volta e controllando sul forum (e con google) se ti trovi dei problemini. Vedrai che ti troverai una bella gentoo nuova e fiammante in men che non si dica.

Considera che puoi procedere anche "a pezzi", senza necessariamente fare tutto quanto specificato nel manuale da cima a fondo "in una botta sola": se interrompi e vuoi riprendere basta avviare il livecd, montare (e non ricrearle da capo) tutte le partizioni dati, swap, proc, dev (come specificato nell'handbook) eseguire il chroot e riprendere dal paragrafo che avevi lasciato.

Nota che la cosa fondamentale per avere una gentoo di base installata sono giusto due, un kernel (che se usi genkernel sei a cavallo) e un bootloader per avviarlo. Quando il tuo sistema "si avvierà da solo" poi potrai procedere ad installare tutto quello che ti serve (gnome, kde, ... ) e a fare gli opportuni aggiustamenti.

In sintesi, cerca di capire prima di fare e vedrai che non sarà poi così difficile.

----------

## alessandro95

penso che hai perfettamente raggione , adesso stampo l'hand book , e me lo leggo cercando di capire quello che devo fare e non scrivere codici solo perch si trovano li sull'handbook

----------

## alessandro95

scusate non ho capito una cosa , quando arrivo a questo punto 

# nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

il root , che sull'hand book , dice di mettere root (hd0,0) , io cosa devo mettere , devo specificare dove si trova la partizione root o boot?

potrebbe essere che ho sempre sbagliato quello , visto che ho sempre messo (hd0,0)

----------

## Onip

la root, per grub, è la partizione in cui sta l'immagine del kernel da lanciare. In altre parole la partizione che monti in /boot . Poi, nella riga che inizia con kernel indichi quale è l'immagine del kernel da lanciare e in quale partizione è la root, con il parametro real_root (o root se non usi genkernel).

Nota che, nel primo caso, la partizione è da specificare nel "linguaggio di grub", quindi (hdX,Y), nel secondo caso con il linguaggio dei device dei sistemi linux, quindi qualcosa del tipo /dev/hda4.

Riassumendo

```

title Titolo

root (hdX,Y)

kernel /<nome-kernel> real_root=/dev/hda4 altri_parametri

```

(se usi genkernel va anche specificato l'initrd.

----------

## alessandro95

grazie mille!!! un'altra cosa, ho letto sull'handbook (quando arrivi al pezzo che ti trovi nella shell di grub) che , grub>setup installa grub nell'MBR , ma questo setup rimane sempre (hd0) , o deve variare ? se si , a seconda di che cosa?

----------

## Onip

grub va installato nel MBR dell'hard disk che viene avviato per primo dal tuo bios: spesso è hd0, ma dipende dalla tua configurazione.

----------

## bi-andrea

"     non capisco solo una cosa , perchè non dovrei fare mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb3 mke2fs /dev/sdb1 mkswap /dev/sdb2 swapon /sdb2

come faccio a installarci dentro ext4 , ext2 ,e la swap , e perchè non dovrei fare mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot e montare sdb1 come boot ,?

questo non ho capito , se non le faccio , poi in fstab cosa mi viene fuori?        "

Perchè formattando sì è vero che prepari la partizione per quel file system, però cancelli tutto quello che hai precedentemente fatto, quindi quando lo fai una volta è sufficente, dopo basta scriverci sopra e continui l'installazione anche facendo qualcosa tutti i giorni, perchè quello che ti serve è montare la partizione di stage3 e lavorarci sopra, monti quella di /boot e sistemi grub e così via.

----------

## alessandro95

scusate , ma se io entro nella shell di grub...faccio grub>root (hd....

                                                                         gurb>setup (hd.....

                                                                         gurb>quit

così facendo si salva in automatico , o ci vuole qualcosa che salvi quanto fatto?

----------

## bi-andrea

facendo così hai installato grub e lo hai puntato al HD........... quello che hai digitato [root (hd0,...)] è corretto

dopo ti resta fare genkernel e sistemare /boot/grub/menu.lst con il kernel e initramfs così come li leggi li scrivi in quel file poi sistemi /etc/fstab e fai il ravvio

se ti fa dei errori puoi fare sempre nella sua shell root (hd quello che è) puoi fare anche dei tentativi per capirlo

poi "kernel /kernel-genkernel-x64-quello che è" e nella stessa riga "root=/dev/hdquello che è"e "initrd /initramfs-quello che è"

----------

## alessandro95

sisi , questo l'ho capito , perchè ho capito , grazie a onip il linguaggio di grub "diciamo"

volevo solo sapere se quello che scrivevo in grub , non si salvava, quindi dopo aver sistemato il grub devo sistemare il menu.lst , (questo non lo avevo mai fatto) non c'è sull'handbook però!!!!  :Question:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cloc3

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> volevo solo sapere se quello che scrivevo in grub , non si salvava, quindi dopo aver sistemato il grub devo sistemare il menu.lst , (questo non lo avevo mai fatto) non c'è sull'handbook però!!!!  

 

esatto. quando sei in grub non hai accesso in scrittura al filesystem.

è ovvio che tu non possa trovare simili particolari sull'handbook.

in questo caso la risorsa documentale di riferimento è info grub.

----------

## alessandro95

maaaa...un altra domanda ,quando sono guinto alla fine, per riavviare il pc, cosa devo fare?

è guisto fare così?

exit

cd

umount /mnt/gentoo/boot /mnt/gentoo/dev /mnt/gentoo/proc /mnt/gentoo

reboot

???

ma così non smonto le partizioni che ho appena fatto?

----------

## Zizo

Cosa c'è scritto sul manuale? Di fare così. Allora vai tranquillo che è giusto.

Ma pensi sul serio che smontando le partizioni perdi i dati salvati in esse?!   :Shocked: 

----------

## alessandro95

si lo pensavo sul serio  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Onip

il file di configurazione di grub, in gentoo, è di solito /boot/grub/grub.conf e nell'handbook se ne parla.

----------

## alessandro95

sisi , infatti usavo sempre quello

----------

## alessandro95

scusate mi ha dato questo errore quando ho fatto

zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/kernel-config

gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory

cosa significa?

ho fatto gli stessi identici passaggi di prima , perchè adesso mi da questo errore??

----------

## Zizo

Perchè evidentemente il cd live che utilizzi non ha il kernel con supporto per /proc/config.gz .

Oppure se lanci quel comando da dentro la chroot può essere tu non abbia montato correttamente /proc.

Dai che è la volta buona che impari a configurare il kernel a mano!   :Twisted Evil: 

(Ma per genkernel bisogna per forza fare quel passaggio? Attendi qualcuno che l'abbia usato, visto che so appena cosa sia.)

----------

## alessandro95

sto usando il live cd di ubuntu a 64 bit  , perchè knoppix è a 32 , e come consigliato date ho subito ricominciato con un livecd a 64.......cmq la /proc l'ho montato bene perchè non mi ha dato nessun errore , ho fatto

mount bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

ma se devo configurare il kernel a mano ,quello che c'è sull'handbook basta per avere un kernel decente? perchè io non so come si configura un kernel......

----------

## alessandro95

sto vedendo un po cosa c'è dentro make menuconfig ,ho notato che è selezionato (non come modulo) ext3.....lo posso togliere? io non ho nessun ext3 da qualche parte......ho sdb1 con ext2 , ma ci sono tante cose di ext2 da selezionare......io non so quali!!! e poi ext4 , stessa cosa di ext2.....poi....una domanda , possibile che tutto quello che c'èera scritto nell'handbook , nel mio make menuconfig già era tutto selezionato , chi lo ha selezionato mago merlino?  :Laughing: 

----------

## alessandro95

bene!!! sono guinto al grub , mi trovo nella shell di grub , prima di riavviare voglio farvi leggere quello che ho:

grub> root (hd1,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd1)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd1)"...  18 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

 Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd1) (hd1)1+18 p (hd1,0)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... succeeded

Done.

è tutto giusto?

----------

## ciro64

Mah.. perchè hai deselezionato ext3  :Shocked: 

il fatto di poter avere un più vasto numero di tipologie di filesystem gestibili mi pare sia solo un vantaggio e non un gap.

Per esmepio... se hai tra le mani un hdd usb di un tuo amico in ext3 o ext4 ... come farai a "vederlo" ?

ext3 migliore di ext2 ... avrei formattato in ext3 (o in ext4, più performante in termini di velocità).

Comunque tornando a grub: il file /boot/grub/grub.conf l'hai scritto in modo corretto?

Se hai dubbi, posta  da un terminale:

```

# fdisk -l

# blkid

```

e, dall'ambiente chroot

```

# ls -l /boot/

# mount

# cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

```

----------

## bi-andrea

la sintassi è tutta giusta, quello che mi domando come fa a bootare con root (hd1,0) , non farti condizionare se a stage1 dice no, perchè è stato già scritto prima forse diverse volte, cioè voglio dire che devi cercare la partizione di /boot che spero sia nel primo HD quindi root, (hd0,......) per capire l'ordine dei disci fai un fdisk -l così capisci il tuo /boot dove si trova.

 :Wink: 

----------

## alessandro95

ho installato gentoo correttamente sul primo Hd (sda)   , le mie partizioni sono sda1=boot (hd0,0)

                                                                                                                  sda2=swap (hd0,1)

                                                                                                                  sda3=root  (hd0,2)

nel grub.conf ho messo tutto giusto.....kernel /boot/kernel/genkernel-x86_64-2.6.33-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3

e l'initrd che è giusto per forza perchè ho solo messo intrams con il nome del kernel      x86_64-2.6.....etcetc

nella shell di grub ho messo 

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)

quit

poi ho riavviato , prima sono uscito dal chroot , poi ho fatoo "cd"   e ho smontato con

umount /mnt/gentoo/boot /mnt/gentoo/dev /mnt/gentoo/proc /mnt/gentoo

al riavvio , il sistema non è partito , e mi sono ritrovato davanti alla shell di grub......ora cosa devo fare......il problema è che fino alla fine dell'installazione facevo per verificare 

df

e le partizioni stavano sempre li.......adesso , ho provato a avviare il sistema con il livecd di sabayon , ho dato df , e non ci sono + sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

cosa devo fare?

----------

## ciro64

non so se è un errore di battitura nel riportarlo qui, ma se in grub.conf hai scritto:

```

kernel /boot/kernel/genkernel-x86_64-2.6.33-gentoo-r2

```

non funziona; correggi con:

```

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.33-gentoo-r2

```

----------

## alessandro95

si scs è un errore di battitura qui sul forum......ma il problema è un altro , io ho provato a fare mkdir /mnt/gentoo       mkdir /mnt/gentoo

poi ho rimontato nuovamente le partizioni sda1 su boot , sda2 su swap , sda3 su root  , poi ho fatto cd /mnt/gentoo

ho dato

ls

e mi sono ritrovato portage e stage3 e tutte le altre cose.............quindi gentoo penso ci sia sul mio hd installato correttamente.........però perchè come riavvio non parte il sistema , e se rimetto nuovamente il livecd di sabayon , sda1 , asd2 , asd3 ,le devo rimontare ancora?

spariscono da sole!!!!!!!!!!1

----------

## alessandro95

scusate ho fatto un po do errori nello scrivere qio

il primo è un mkdir /mnt/gentoo

il secondo è mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

le partizioni sono sda1 , sda2 , sda3            e non asd---  :Wink: 

----------

## alessandro95

forse sono riuscito a capire quale è il mio problema , ma non sono in grado di risolverlo. dunque , ho inserito il livecd di sabayon e ho dato:

mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

swapon /dev/sda2

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

cd /mnt/gentoo

ls

e ci sono tutte le cose dentro......portage, stage3 , boot , dev , proc................

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

nano -w /etc/fstab

ed ho notato che lo chema delle partizioni c'è ,non è vuoto......c'è sda1 sul boot , sda2 su swap , sda3 su root

una domanda ,è importante in questa tabella diciamo, che sda1 sda2 sda3 , sono messe in ordine? nel senso prima viene sda1 , poi sda2 , poi sda3?

diciamo che ho sparato una cavolata per cercare la risoluzione al problema.......vi prego aiutatemi

----------

## Zizo

L'ordine in /etc/fstab è ininfluente.

----------

## alessandro95

e allora il problema come posso risolverlo? praticamente è come se non mi si salvassero le "montature" delle partizioni diciamo..

----------

## Zizo

L'ordine sarà pure ininfluente, ma comunque /etc/fstab va configurato in base a dove vuoi montare le partizioni nella gentoo che vai ad installare, non in base a come erano montate nel live cd.

In ogni caso anche se ci fosse un errore in quel file il kernel verrebbe caricato ugualmente. Se non riesci ad andare fuori da grub il problema è nella configurazione di quest'ultimo o nei file che questo va ad utilizzare.

Cerchiamo di risolvere questo problema una volta per tutte: posta su http://pastebin.com/, in maniera ordinata, il risultato del comando "mount" eseguito da live cd dopo che hai fatto tutti i mount necessari (non serve chroot), stessa cosa per il comando "blkid", per "ls -l /mnt/gentoo/*" e per "ls -l /mnt/gentoo/boot/*".

Posta sempre da live anche il contenuto dei file "/mnt/gentoo/boot/grub/grub.conf", "/mnt/gentoo/boot/grub/device.map", "/mnt/gentoo/etc/fstab".

----------

## alessandro95

ok fatto , ho copiato tutte le cose che mi hai chiesto

----------

## alessandro95

scusami forse ti dovevo mettere il link:

http://pastebin.com/af6HrxAQ

----------

## Zizo

Ultima cosa, come ti hanno già consigliato posta (anche qui) l'output del comando "fdisk -l", e a fianco di ogni partizione scrivi un commento su cosa contiene.

----------

## alessandro95

fdisk -l

Disco /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 byte

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 38913 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte

Identificativo disco: 0x00027c73

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1        1306    10490413+  83  Linux                                                    questo c'è montato come boot

/dev/sda2            1307        2612    10490445   82  Linux swap / Solaris                               questo swap

/dev/sda3            2613       38913   291587782+  83  Linux                                                  questo root , e ci ho scaricato dentro stage e portage

Disco /dev/sdb: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 byte

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 30401 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte

Identificativo disco: 0xba2f6fca

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1       30402   244196352    7  HPFS/NTFS

Disco /dev/sdc: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 byte

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 60801 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte

Identificativo disco: 0x000b11cf

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdc1               1       60802   488384512    6  FAT16

----------

## ago

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> fdisk -l
> 
> Disco /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 byte
> 
> 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 38913 cilindri
> ...

 

quando posti output della shell sarebbe opportuno usare il tag code -.-'

Cmq ritornando al problema, se incontri difficoltà ad installare grub, dovrebbe essere sufficiente:

```
root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)

quit
```

Se ti dovesse capitare di incontrare altri problemi posta pure...ma descrivi dettagliatamente  :Smile: Last edited by ago on Sat Jul 03, 2010 1:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alessandro95

ho ancora problemi , ho provato (come dice l'handbook) ad aggiungere queste righe nel grub.conf

```
root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192

ma niente....ho riavviato il pc, e non parte gentoo ,mi trovo sempre davanti alla shell di grub. c'è qualche altra cosa che posso fare?
```

----------

## ago

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> ho ancora problemi , ho provato (come dice l'handbook) ad aggiungere queste righe nel grub.conf
> 
> ```
> root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192
> 
> ...

 

```
default 0

title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

```

ovviamente devi sostituire i nomi specifici della tua bzimage e initrd.

Assicurati inoltre di avere in /boot quello che dichiari in grub.confLast edited by ago on Sat Jul 03, 2010 1:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alessandro95

come faccio a verificare che in /boot ci sia tutto quello che che ci deve essere?

----------

## alessandro95

si ho usato

```
cd /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

e dentro ho trovato il kernel-x86_64-2.6.33-gentoo-r2

e l'initrd,  quindi il grub.conf è scritto im modo corretto , o forse devo eliminare ramdisk , root=/dev/ram0 , e lasciare solamente kernel........ real_root=/dev/sda3 , e sotoo l'initrd?[/topic]

----------

## ago

non ho capito bene quale sia la domanda...ma ti ho postato la configurazione, devi solo sostituire il nome del tuo kernel e il nome della tua initrd

----------

## alessandro95

ma io così già ce l'ho  :Wink:    lo avevo fatto sin dall'inizio , cmq , la mia domanda di adesso , è :

devo lascaire anche 

```
root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192
```

o basta solo mettere il nome del kernel e real_root=/dev/sda3

??

poi un altra domanda , nel grub.conf in alto , sotto al title gentoo linux , ho un root (hd0,0) , siamo sicuri che devo metterlo così? nel senso , visto che è root, non dovrei mettere root (hd0,2) ?

----------

## ago

Come ti ho scritto sopra li devi usare 

```
root (hd0,0)
```

Cmq nell'handbook è ben scrittoLast edited by ago on Sat Jul 03, 2010 1:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alessandro95

ma se però faccio root (hd0,1) mi da errore , mi dice  

```
Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x82
```

e poi devo per forza mettere root (hd0,0) perchè ho letto sull0handbook che esso specifica dove si trova la partizione boot , e la mia partizione boot ,si trova nel primo Hd quindi 0 , e nella prima partizione sda1 quindi 0 , quindi hd0,0.

potrebb essere che il pc non gradisce grub? potrei provare con lilo , ma quando lo installo mi dice 

[code] Could not determine root partition![code][/code]

----------

## ago

Perdonami..ho fatto confusione io! 

essendo la prima partizione devi usare ovunque root (hd0,0)

 :Embarassed: 

cmq non devi andare a tentativi a secondo dell'errore che ti da...devi contare il numero delle partizioni e regolarti

----------

## alessandro95

sisi, comunque è tutto giusto , l'fstab l'ho ricontrollato , il grub.conf anche , tutto corretto ,nella shell di grub ho usato

```
grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd0)

quit
```

mi ha dato tutto ok, yes e done , neanche un errore ,cos'è che non va? forse prorpio grub , forse come detto prima per me va bene lilo , c'è scritto sull'handbook che in certi pc grub non va bene. adesso cosa faccio ?

```
emerge --unmerge grub

emerge lilo
```

ci ho già provato ma quando faccio 

```
emege lilo
```

mi dicce 

```
Could not determine root partition!

```

 cosa devo fare?? avete altre idee??

----------

## ago

certo che stiamo uscendo pazzi!  :Very Happy: 

Posteresti grub.conf aggiornato?

----------

## alessandro95

```
default=0

timeout=30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

#title Gentoo Linux 2.6.33-r2

#root (hd0,0)

#kernel /boot /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.33-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.33-gentoo-r2

```

----------

## ago

ecco il nocciolo della situazione...devi sapere che in bash i cancelletti ( # ) sono commenti, per cui tutto quello che segue dopo un # viene semplicemente ignorato.

Per cui dovresti avere:

```
default=0 

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.33-r2 

root (hd0,0) 

kernel /boot /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.33-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.33-gentoo-r2 
```

Se ben noti ho eliminato il timeout e lo splash in quanto (per il momento) poco utili.

Riposta se hai problemi  :Smile: 

----------

## Zizo

Ma perchè è tutto commentato?! Cancella i cancelletti.

P.S.: Scusa ago  :Smile: 

----------

## alessandro95

lol!!! era solo questo il problema , da quello che ho capito grub ignorava tutto quello che io scrivevo in grub.conf , così quando accendevo il pc non trovava niente da far partire.guisto?

----------

## Zizo

Precisamente  :Smile:  È una regola che vale quasi in ogni file di configurazione nonchè script in *sh e in altri moltissimi casi.

Quindi magari controlla anche /etc/fstab e gli altri file a cui puoi aver messo mano.

Ti chiedo scusa per non essermene accorto prima quando hai postato i file che ti avevo chiesto. Spero che ora sia più semplice per te  :Smile: 

----------

## ago

bene..finalmente possiamo mettere risolto

P.S. nei file in cui ritieni inutili puoi cancellare righe commentate al fine di avere un ordine maggiore  :Smile: 

----------

## Nio84

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma perchè è tutto commentato?! Cancella i cancelletti. 
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> lol!!! era solo questo il problema , da quello che ho capito grub ignorava tutto quello che io scrivevo in grub.conf , così quando accendevo il pc non trovava niente da far partire.guisto?
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked: 

 Alessandro95......Crocifisso o al rogo?Scegli   :Twisted Evil: 

ehehehe scherzo

----------

## alessandro95

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww gentoo parteeeeee!!!!!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

ho creato un nuovo utente ,come faccio ad installare kde ultima versione?

----------

## ago

a dire il vero mi aspettavo un altro thread   :Surprised: 

cmq devi prima installare xorg

poi installi il tuo DE/WM preferito

P.S. un thread, un problema, ma prima di chiedere falla una lettura -.-

----------

## alessandro95

xorg lo sto gia installando , ci sta mettendo un'eternità....cmq grazie mille a tutti per avermi risolto il problema e per la pazienza che avete con me , ricordate che ne dovrete avere altra , perchè adesso che sono riucito ad installare gentoo mi dovrete imparare un po di cosette!!  :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

----------

## bi-andrea

Penso di aver capito il tuo problema, in /boot/grub/menu.lst devi specificare 

kernek /kernel........ root=/dev/sda3 e non 

kernel /boot/kernel........ root=/dev/sda3

e così anche per initramfs

intird /initramfs.........

perchè tu hai la partizione per /boot e una per root, se invece ne hai una sola per root 

devi  

kernel /boot/kernel........ root=/dev/sda3

intird /boot/initramfs.........

penso che sia il tuo equivoco......

 :Wink: 

----------

## k01

il problema è già stato risolto una decina di post più su...

----------

## bi-andrea

Sì The Extremer, grazie ad avermelo fatto notare........

----------

